# Anyone still using new manual lifts for an ATV



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Purchased an older Honda 400 foreman, and am buying a new or used 50" plow, for a long run of sidewalks.

Strictly a work ATV - employee run, not me. No winch on machine, so would a manual lift be satisfactory in an effort to save a few hundred dollars?

Any major problems with manual lifts?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Manual lifts are faster to operate and a better choice for an employee to run since they can continue to try to lift the blade after the blade has hit the hard stop. They only reason I took off the manual lift was so my wife or daughter could run it without getting fatigued.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BUFF;2039050 said:


> Manual lifts are faster to operate and a better choice for an employee to run since they can continue to try to lift the blade after the blade has hit the hard stop. They only reason I took off the manual lift was so my wife or daughter could run it without getting fatigued.


This.... x 10!

I have a manual lift on my new Can-Am that has a winch, wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I would not let an employee use a winch on plow. Kinda touchy for a novice. I love having a winch on mine. Cannot see plowing without it. Seems I am always going up and down a fuzz.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

less to go wrong on a manual lift and if its not you using the quad its fine.

you may have a sore arm by the end of the night.

can't feather the plow up though its either up or down.

with a winch you if you have 8" of lift you can set the plow at 6" and plow off the top layer and if you spin out can still pick up plow to 8" to get backed away from pile.

with Manual lift can't due that trick.


----------

